# Collector Broms



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a lot of collector broms that I am selling. Have a lot more than what is shown. Most avg $12 and can deliver to Andy's meet. Only thing is I need to know by tomorrow night at 10pm otherwise you will have to wait a month...got to make sure I have some for frog day....lol. Link is below. I promise you won't find a better deal for the quality you are getting!!! Most are adults too and can fit in a 20H Vert.



Broms pictures by rcteem - Photobucket


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I can ship if you are not attending but please dont make it just one brom otherwise I will have to charge for a box fee.

Flirtation, Chile Verde, Sunball, HL x Cheers, Jazz, and Peggay Pallard are Sold


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Chris, was my order shipped?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'M POSTING ON BEHALF OF RCTEEM:

He is not shipping the broms this week because of work but will ship next week and will throw in some extra broms for us.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Egh ok....


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Chris did you ship yet? Please respond to my texts.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Have a bunch more up for sale...please txt or call me at 919-744-1343


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Everything is available again...need to know what you want by tmw at 9pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

